
Show HN: Shopify Global Search - wic8
https://snapshop.radau.site
======
chrisfrantz
This is cool, how did you build it?

Your about me page still has placeholder text btw

~~~
wic8
The good ole page scraping into a minimal index. And some Google custom search
trickery to supplement the search functionality. Moz api for the final ranking
and filtering.

Haha yea, except the function call everything is just placeholder for now.

